# Keine Waffen, kein Blutvergießen: Bankraub 2.0 (Hintergrund)



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2013)

Netter Artikel zum 45-Millionen-Bankraub
http://www.cyberoam.com/blog/intern...hin-hours/?goback=.gde_86774_member_245710179

(Diese spezielle Attacke der organisierten Internetkriminalität hat mein Interesse besonders geweckt, da sie fast 100%ig einer Idee für einen Krimi entspricht, die ich vor vielen Jahren mal hatte... Wobei ich mir bei meinem "Payday"-Konzept eine wesentlich höhere Summeausgedacht hatte, die zudem eingesetzt wurde, um Aktiencrashes in Fernost auszulösen. Aber vielleicht macht das ja noch jemand. Ich sollte mich mit meinem Krimi mal beeilen... _reality goes faster than (my) fiction_)


----------



## Fritzlsbierchen (1 Juni 2013)

Dieser Cyberheist war wohl auch Auslöser des endgültigen Zugriffs gegen die Betreiber von LibertyReserve, da der grössere Teil dieses Geldes über LibertyReserve transferiert wurde.

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/05/u-s-government-seizes-libertyreserve-com/
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/bildergalerie/milliarden-geldwaescherring-gesprengt-razzia-der-schweiz


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2013)

Macht Sinn. Obwohl sowohl die Bande mit den 46 Millionen als auch LR nur Peripherie sein könnten.

Noch weiter unten angesiedelte Personen und Gruppen könnte man auch identifizieren oder sich ihnen annähern...

Der Krebsartikel nennt z.B. einen Shop und eine ICQ-Nummer.
http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/shopping3.png

Die kann man sogar zuordnen. Es gibt aber auch durchaus identifizierbare Deutsche, die mit LR Paypalaccounts verscherbelt haben. Und anderes Zeugs. Aber denen wird nichts passieren, oder?

ob track2shop in cc was mit track2shop in ru zu tun hat?
Von T2sh...ru gibt es sogar Videos mit Livemanipulation einer CC - auf youtube.

T2shop in ru dürfte Bulba sein
http://garwarner.blogspot.de/2012/03/operation-open-market-vendors.html

der wird z.B. auch hier erwähnt:
http://ddanchev.blogspot.de/2011/10/exposing-market-for-stolen-credit-cards.html

Ob dieser Bulba (schon seit 2006 aktiv) identisch ist mit dem Mitglied Bulba einer gewissen Gruppe von polnischen Programmierern (was - also ich meine: polnisch - zum ICQ-Account von track2shop-cc passen würde) oder ob dieser Bulba identisch ist mit dem Mitglied Bulba im russischen Forum crutop, das sind so Fragen, für die sich ggf. auch deutsche Ermittler interessieren sollten/könnten. Wenn man eine Spinne in ihrem Netz fängt, sollte man sich das Netz genauer anschauen, bevor es der nächste sanfte Windstoß wegweht...

Ich frage mich auch, wie viel Ironie in folgender Aussage steckt


> It remains unclear how much money is still tied up in Liberty Reserve, and whether existing customers will be afforded access to their funds. At a press conference today on the indictments, representatives from the Justice Department said the Liberty Reserve accounts are frozen. In a press release, the agency didn’t exactly address this question, saying: “If you believe you were a victim of a crime and were defrauded of funds through the use of Liberty Reserve, and you wish to provide information to law enforcement and/or receive notice of future developments in the case or additional information, please contact (888) 238- 0696 or (212) 637-1583.”


Vielleicht ruft ja der kleine deutsche Möchtegerncarder dort an, der 100 Dollar über LR zahlen sollte, damit seine Sperre auf einem beliebten Carderforum aufgehoben wird?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2013)

http://www.eurasianet.org/node/67064?goback=.gde_86774_member_246750811



> B., the company’s founder, has been identified as a former Kiev, Ukraine, resident, *whose family emigrated to Germany.* (“Mr B. renounced his US citizenship in 2011, telling immigration officials that the ‘software’ his company had developed "might open him up to liability in the US, according to court filings,” writes the Financial Times, noting that Costa Rica does not have an extradition agreement with the United States.) But there is more than just their names to tie the suspects to the Soviet motherland.


----------

